# Don't know if i have a problem



## Bethyg (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello All , 

I'm new to this and wanted to get some advice. Me and my partner have been having unprotected sex for the last 4 years. Admittedly we don't have sex 2-3 times a week through out my whole cycle , we seem to try and then not bother so much for the next month . We have had sex when I thought I was ovulating (According to a ovulation strip). We have been to the doctors , around 2 years ago and they said we should give it another year before we came back. We both had tests done , I seemed to ovulate , had a normal ultrasound no issues there and my boyfriends sperm seemed to be ok . I know we should go back to the doctors but I'm obese and know I am over the weight to get ivf. So losing weight at the moment to get me down .I also feel pregnant as a teenager - now 26 and my partner also got a girl pregnant about 8 years ago. 

A very long story short, does weight really affect the chances of conceiving if I'm ovulating correctly ? Is it normal not to fall pregnant just by chance after so long ? When is the best time to start having sex every other day ? My boyfriend works really long hours and sometimes doesn't even stay at home . I don't want to get too stressed about the situation . My partner has a thyroid issue , will that change anything ?

Thanks for listening .


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi honey didn't want to let your question go unanswered but yes you need to see your dr at least to get on the IVF waiting list, it can take some time till appts come through. Regarding weight it can absolutely affect things in your body and cause you blood pressure issues/diabetes/poor organ health and so on not to mention infertility.

On the plus side if you do lose weight and become pregnant you'll be at an advantage to have a very healthy pregnancy and baby, if you need motivation to lose weight just keep picturing that future gorgeous baby of yours in your mind 

When you say you fell pregnant as a teenager did you have a termination or a miscarriage? that may need checking in case you had any infection or scarring, finally yes your partner should find out if his thyroid is acting up as all these things can lead to issues x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I know larger ladies can and do get pregnant, but to give you the best chance possible, drop some weight, take regular exercise and jump on ya partner a little bit more often.  I needed to lose weight for icsi (me and my hubby both had issues), and I felt much better prepared both physically and mentally knowing I was doing all I could to maximise the chances of success.

If you're not already doing so, take folic acid but as Blondie has said, it won't hurt to remind your doctor that you're still having issues getting pregnant.  Even if you are correctly anticipating ovulation, sperm can live in a womans body for a couple of days - so hedge your bets and do the deed a lot more often around the optimum time. 

and sex is one of the best ways to get exercise.... although after all those years of trying, I gave up on the sex and got myself a wii fit ha ha ha !

Best of luck and please keep us posted my lovely.

Sheila


----------

